# Dorschangeln vom Kutter



## Kuddel89 (16. Januar 2012)

Nabend, kann mir jemand was empfehlen, wo man ne Fahrt auf Dorsch für ca.12 Personen buchen kann, am besten wo wir nur 12 Leute bleiben, sollte im Februar losgehen. Am besten mit Internetseite.
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Dorsch 48 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*

http://www.angeltreff.org/kutterliste-2/kutter_Ostsee.html

:q


----------



## marcus2803 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*

ms storkow , ms rilana , ms seeadler . mehr brauchst du nicht alle drei top  viel spaß


----------



## Kuddel89 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*

Danke für die Infos. Wann ist denn eigentlich die beste Zeit zum Dorsch angeln?


----------



## marcus2803 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*

ich finde sommerzeit . jetzt beginnt ja die schonzeit definitiv keine gute zeit zum fangen , natürlich wegen den leich dorschen die uns ja noch eine nachhaltiege jungbrut verschaffen sollte wenn man ihnen eine chance gibt .


----------



## Harrie (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*

Ich kann dir auch nur die seeadler empfehlen!


----------



## onyx134 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*

ms simone eckernförde


----------



## Carptigers (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*

http://www.reederei-neumann.de/

Zum selber Fahren oder gefahren werden


----------



## Kuddel89 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*

Danke für die vielen Tipps, wenn die Sommerzeit besser ist, werden wir die Tour wohl auch dahin verlegen.


----------



## anbeisser (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*

MOIN !
Wenn Dir Timmendorf auf Poel nicht zu weit ist,kann ich Dir die MS "Vorwärts" empfehlen.
Kleiner sauberer Kutter und der Kapitän gilt als einer der Besten an der mecklenburgischen Küste.



Tel:0173-201-6000

Internet gibts wohl noch nicht,aber hier ein Bild

http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/ostseesep/S2300167.jpg

Petri ....


----------



## anbeisser (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*

Nochmal ich,

fährt morgen im Bereich von Lübeck bis Rostock irgendein Kutter raus ?

mfg
a.


----------



## Waldima (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*



onyx134 schrieb:


> ms simone eckernförde


/ @ Kuddel89

Über dieses Schiff selbst gibt es geteilte Meinungen. Sicher habt Ihr aber auf diesem Kutter einen engagierten Kapitän, der nicht auf die Minute schaut. Von daher ist ein Angeltörn mit MS "Simone" empfehlenswert. Allerdings werdet Ihr auf dem für 50 Personen ausgelegten Schiff kaum zu zwölft bleiben (können), denn über wirtschaftliche Zwänge diskutieren wir hier ja gerade in einem eigenen Thread.

Grüße

Waldima


----------



## anbeisser (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*

Nabend noch mal in die Runde !

Hat Keiner ne Ahnung ob morgen ein Kutter zw. Lübeck und Rostock rausfährt und noch 1 Platz frei hat ?

MfG
A.


----------



## onyx134 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*



Waldima schrieb:


> / @ Kuddel89
> 
> Über dieses Schiff selbst gibt es geteilte Meinungen. Sicher habt Ihr aber auf diesem Kutter einen engagierten Kapitän, der nicht auf die Minute schaut. Von daher ist ein Angeltörn mit MS "Simone" empfehlenswert. Allerdings werdet Ihr auf dem für 50 Personen ausgelegten Schiff kaum zu zwölft bleiben (können), denn über wirtschaftliche Zwänge diskutieren wir hier ja gerade in einem eigenen Thread.
> 
> ...


Sehe ich ein wenig anders. Wenn man mit dem Klaus selbst spricht, wird der euch jeden Wunsch erfüllen. Gerade weil ihr eine 12 Gruppe seid.
Als ich noch nicht selbst rausgefahren bin, war das der Kutter von dem ich am Überzeugtesten war. Wenn Klaus selbst fährt ist auch der Fang meist garantiert...


----------



## anbeisser (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*

Moin !

Weiß Jemand wie es Fang und Wettermäßig um Heiligenhafen / Fehmarn aussieht ?
Will morgen von Hh mit der Klaus Peter raus.

MfG
A.


----------



## Carptigers (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*

Sehr bescheiden, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken...


----------



## marcus2803 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*

anbeisser was war los in helitowngeht da was ??????????


----------



## patrik41 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*

Hallo,
der hier ist auch gut!!!!http://www.hochseeangeln-ms-forelle.de/component/content/article/8.html


----------



## Vitali-KS (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*

Abend,
wir wollen dieses Jahr, Ende Juni, auch mit 4 Mann zum ersten Mal auf Dorsch vom Kutter angeln. Haben uns auch schon für einen Kutter (MS Südwind auf Fehmarn) entschieden. Müssen uns jetzt nur noch Ausrüstug kaufen. 

Hat hier jemand evtl. Tipps und Vorschläge was Ausrüstung angeht?

Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Vitali


----------



## Skizzza (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*

Moin Vitali!

Die Suchfunktion solltest zwar mittlerweile kennen, aber ich schreib dir nochmal einige Threads auf, die sich mit der Ausrüstung zum Kuttern befassen. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=222299
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=202607
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=188812
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=197274

Gruß Sven


----------



## Vitali-KS (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschangeln vom Kutter*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Moin Vitali!
> 
> Die Suchfunktion solltest zwar mittlerweile kennen, aber ich schreib dir nochmal einige Threads auf, die sich mit der Ausrüstung zum Kuttern befassen.
> 
> ...



Danke Sven! :m


----------

